

Show HN: Tracr – Email-like communication using usernames and #hashtags - alexmarktl
http://www.tracr.com

======
alexmarktl
Lately there have been tons of new Email Apps. We believe Email is great and
definitely has its use cases.

However, one of the things that we’ve discovered while building and using
Tracr is that it’s a much faster and lightweight approach to do Email-like
communication.

Tracr basically is like Twitter and Email having a baby.

You wanna send someone a piece of information (file, taks, message) in a
asynchronous and status based way (open, done) by simply using @usernames and
#hashtags, well then definitely give Tracr a try. We know that Tracr is still
rough on the edges, but wanted to collect early feedback.

Feel free to send me a Trac to @alexmarktl (that's what we call a message on
Tracr) or an old school Email to alexander dot marktl at gmail dot com to give
feedback or if you wanna find out more about our vision.

------
auganov
I fail to understand it? Are messages one to one/many just like email? Or
public like twitter? So far it sound like email with categorization and a task
management. I think you need to describe what we can do with it that's
fundamentally hard otherwise.

